# Nova ultra jon



## lowe1648 (Feb 16, 2012)

Any one know anything about them? Looking for some specs on weight. I've been kicking around the idea of buying a new rig but figured i'd see what i can find locally for hulls to put my motor on before making the drive south to find a new rig.


----------

